# [Swiss NR] 6x6 Single: 2:41.39 - Fabian Löhle



## FaLoL (Jul 27, 2015)

I was hopeing for a sub-2:40 but I'm still hapy I got the National Record back after only two weeks. 






More videos from the Poland-Weekend will come within the next days.


----------



## APdRF (Jul 27, 2015)

Congrats!


----------



## joshsailscga (Jul 28, 2015)

Must be nice to live where the 6x6 NR is not hopelessly out of reach  
Just joking, nice job!


----------



## Bubtore (Jul 28, 2015)

The good thing is that it's not only 6x6 
Our blind NR is ranked 600th in the world for example (ok in fact it's a bad example since it's the worst ranking of any of our NRs, but still ...)
I'm not sure to be rather happy (because I may improve that one if I don't fail because of 2 edges/corners as usual) or sad because there's no top swiss blindfolder at the moment (well 5 years ago Federico used to be in top10 in the world of multi-Bld)...

Anyway, guet gmacht Fabian !!! Au für en 7er


----------



## FaLoL (Jul 31, 2015)

APdRF said:


> Congrats!


Thanks 


joshsailscga said:


> Must be nice to live where the 6x6 NR is not hopelessly out of reach
> Just joking, nice job!


Thanks 
And yes, it is, but we are getting better 


Bubtore said:


> The good thing is that it's not only 6x6
> Our blind NR is ranked 600th in the world for example (ok in fact it's a bad example since it's the worst ranking of any of our NRs, but still ...)
> I'm not sure to be rather happy (because I may improve that one if I don't fail because of 2 edges/corners as usual) or sad because there's no top swiss blindfolder at the moment (well 5 years ago Federico used to be in top10 in the world of multi-Bld)...
> 
> Anyway, guet gmacht Fabian !!! Au für en 7er


Danke 
I'd say it's both, I'd love to have some world class swiss cubers, but I'm a little more happy that good National Ranking Position aren't that hard to reach


----------

